# Where can I buy brown Hoplo's?



## elitesrock

I want one for my tank, but can't find them any where! I don't want them from Florida's water I want them from a store or online.


----------



## AquariumTech

Either you have to go looking around in stores, or online. 

aquabid.com

www.liveaquaria.com

Are the only sites I would ever buy fish from, and I still hate doing it.


EDIT - I live in Florida, never seen one. That pretty freaking cool though, looks like a giant cory.


----------



## elitesrock

They actually are related to Corys and they have the diet of a cory. Look up videos of them, they swim just like Corys.


----------

